# thick black line on lcd tv



## namelessd (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey everyone I have a 32" 1080p Sony Bravia that I bought in November 2009 that has worked great until tonight. I was watching movies on my xbox 360 netflix account and all of a sudden a big thick vertical black line appeared running down my screen (1/4 to 1/2 inches thick).I was hoping maybe it was some kind of image retention but it started suddenly and was running through the movie itself. it is there on all the inputs as well. It's still under warranty but all I can get with that is a refurb that Sony will send me which Id rather not do if there is an easy fix for this one. Any idea what could possibly be the issue here? I'd appreciate it


----------

